# Green Hornet movie coming(?)



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Latest news: (February 25, 2009): http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090225...reen_hornet;_ylt=Amtne9jI0YIyjV1tGSoZHLwwFxkF



> HONG KONG - Columbia Pictures says it is in talks with "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" director Michel Gondry to replace Hong Kong comedian Stephen Chow at the helm of its adaptation of "The Green Hornet."
> 
> Producer Neal Moritz said in a statement issued by the Hollywood studio Tuesday that the French filmmaker's works are "as daring as they are extraordinary."


Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Green Hornet Movie News: January 10, 2010

Ryan Reynolds has been cast as the Green Hornet. Opposite Ryan Reynolds in the role of Carol Ferris will be Blake Lively of "_Gossip Girl_".

Ryan Reynolds is riding a wave of popularity right now and Blake Lively, known for her lion's mane of hair and legs that go out to around Jupiter, has impressed a lot of industry people for her work outside of Gossip Girl.

The film starts shooting in March of 2010 and is scheduled for a release in the Summer of 2011.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Given what they did to Batman, I don't think I'm lookng forward to it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Ryan Reynolds has been cast as the Green Hornet. Opposite Ryan Reynolds in the role of Carol Ferris will be Blake Lively of "_Gossip Girl_".


There's a "Carol Ferris" in Green Hornet as well as in Green Lantern? I wasn't aware, and that would be a weird coincidence unless some wires were crossed.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry guys, I screwed up. The announcement of Ryan Reynolds and Blake Lively was for GREEN LANTERN, not Green Hornet.

Larry


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hadn't been following the news... but I just accidentally saw an item on another Web site today, and realized that you had in fact crossed the wires.

At least you figured it out too


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Given what they did to Batman, I don't think I'm lookng forward to it.


Please explain, I thought both _Begins_ and _The Dark Knight_ were both well done.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

"Batman" was light and comical with Adam West. I will never understand why they turned it into a horror flick.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> "Batman" was light and comical with Adam West. I will never understand why they turned it into a horror flick.


_Batman_ with Adam West was a long, long way from the original comics. Both recent sets of movies have returned to the darker roots of Batman.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> _Batman_ with Adam West was a long, long way from the original comics. Both recent sets of movies have returned to the darker roots of Batman.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


This is what I was thinking Tom. The books I remember reading were very dark and a little scary if you were younger.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

No Jet Li as Kato?



Tom Robertson said:


> Latest news: (February 25, 2009): http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090225...reen_hornet;_ylt=Amtne9jI0YIyjV1tGSoZHLwwFxkF
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


The link is now broken. Here is the Wikipedia article:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Green_Hornet_(film)


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

SETH ROGAN?!??!?!?!? You have GOT to be kidding me! Are they trying to turn this into some comedy-spoof of the original or just going for the person most likely not to be expected kind of casting, either way I smell epic failure coming on this one!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> This is what I was thinking Tom. The books I remember reading were very dark and a little scary if you were younger.


Here is a cover of a 1940 Batman comic..doesn't look very dark to me.


----------

